# Dr. Haha Lung?



## arnisador

Looking at some of his books, e.g. this one, I wonder if he's an Ashida Kim type? Does anyone know?

More from Amazon.


----------



## Kodanjaclay

Looks like it. Another miscreant.


----------



## Jay Bell

Haha...that's funny.  *ahem*  Sorry.  :lookie:


----------



## Disco

Dosen't he have a brother named "Koffupa"?


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *Dosen't he have a brother named "Koffupa"?  *



LOL! Hey, don't do that--I nearly choked. :rofl: 

I assume this is a pseudonym for someone--it just doesn't seem real. Even paladin describes his books as "controversial" so you have to believe it's out there!


----------



## rmcrobertson

Um...actually, it kinda looks like a "B," grade academic book on the history of the Thug cult. Sometimes these days, pretty dry stuff gets repackaged and sold on the mass market...

I was interested to see that Nutbar (oops, Paladin) Press has all sorts of bizarre books for sale (my fave example so far: "How to Make A Suppressor for a .22"), so whoever said that if they described it as, "out there," look out, really had a point.


----------



## arnisador

Look at some of his other books though (from the Amazon link). Ninja mind control stuff, etc.


----------



## arnisador

I saw his invisibility book at the bookstore today. I was not impressed, shall we say.


----------



## Phil Elmore

"Dr. Ha Ha Lung" also wrotes as "Dirk Skinner" for the book "Street Ninja," if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Disco

I saw his invisibility book at the bookstore today. I was not impressed, shall we say.

:idunno: You saw the invisible book?

Did you send away for those glasses in the comic book?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jissen

Umm.. *sheepishly* Isn't it common knowledge that Haha Lung is one of the many pen names of Christopher Hunter?


----------



## arnisador

Is it? It is certainly in a very similar vein, but I didn't know they were actually the same. I could certainly believe it!


----------



## Elizium

E-budo (before the David Blaine incedent) did a thread on this guy. It is Kim/Hunter. But this makes me think: If Kim/Hunter do not like Passoff books (oops Paladin), then why has he asked for all products to be banned by his uber students?

But if you think that is bad... look at this page --> http://ashidakim.com/movie-credits.html


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Another rare tome on an even rarer art(?) authored by the good doctor may be found here.
They say laughter is the best medicine.  Maybe that's what makes this guy a doctor.


----------



## muaythaifreak

The man is truly a legend in his own mind.


What a pompus ***!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I wonder if, after a time, it might not be easier to just give up on fools.  I've met some outstanding MA-ists with piss-poor credentials, and some guys with legit histories who were just holes.  This guy manages to embrace the worst of both worlds.

I had a psych teacher with a line I liked: In life, you'll meet a million people worth your time and a million people not.  Find the best, and forget the rest. Keep in mind, "forget" was not quite the f-word he used.

D.


----------



## marshallbd

Elizium said:
			
		

> E-budo (before the David Blaine incedent) did a thread on this guy. It is Kim/Hunter. But this makes me think: If Kim/Hunter do not like Passoff books (oops Paladin), then why has he asked for all products to be banned by his uber students?
> 
> But if you think that is bad... look at this page --> http://ashidakim.com/movie-credits.html


WOW...What a Joke!!! :uhyeah:


----------



## lonecoyote

I saw one of Haha Lungs books at Hastings the other day. I'll go back and give it a look. What a great name, though. I think I'll call myself Dr. Heehee Colon.


----------



## lonecoyote

I've changed my mind. I actually want to be called Dr. Hoho Large Intestine.


----------



## AaronLucia

If someone is gonna make a 'Ninja' book, why can't it have Ninja stuff in it!!! If we wanted a Special Forces Handbook, we could have just joined the military.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Because "Ninja" sells better than long marches and PT.


----------



## AaronLucia

i think you may be right. As far as i know, most modern 'Ninja' training doesn't have road marches or people yelling at you. Which, is good, cuz i probably wouldn't be doing it anymore. ;P

Although being able to shoot big guns is always fun and enjoyable.


----------



## M.C. Busman

There are also a number of books written by Hai Long, or Hai Lung...which literally means "black dragon".  

Hmmmm.


Happiness,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Don Roley

Just a small point.

I can not give names, so if anyone chooses to think I am lying I do not blame them. But I have a number of friends who publish with Paladin Press. One of them who had been close with the publisher let slip that Haha Lung is a caucasian who wrote his first book while in prison. As bad as Ashida Kim is, he has not been in prison AFAIK. They seem to be pretty much the same type of person- i.e. a fraud, but seperate people.


----------

